# Just learning



## Shirley (May 31, 2014)

Please everyone if I don't answer you don't be offended. I just had a look here and there is a lot of buttons and instructions and it might take me a while to be able figure out how to use it.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Welcome! just take your time and enjoy the site, no rush on answering anything, and remember if you need any help we are all here, and willing to give any advice you need.


----------

